# NCEES Agreement



## Tim - formerly @ NCEES (Oct 27, 2008)

As a reminder, when you took the NCEES examination you signed an agreement that included the statement that you agreed you “will not reveal in whole or part any exam questions, answers, problems, or solutions to anyone during or after the exam, whether orally, in writing, or any internet chat rooms, or otherwise.” This agreement also stated that failure to comply with this could invalidate your exam results.

I was just reviewing a borderline post from this website with my Manager of Compliance and Security when it was edited by the poster. Please do not share exam content - we do not wish to invalidate your results.


----------



## BPCW (Oct 27, 2008)

I assume discussing the difficult level of the exam and the difficult of the individual topics is allowed?


----------



## carls88 (Oct 27, 2008)

While we're on the topic of the NCEES Candidate Agreement I thought I should share a little piece of info:

I took the PE Exam in NYC-Brooklyn at Pratt Institute, which was administered by CASTLE. The NCEES Agreement that is available on the website and was attached to our test (which we signed on the cover) listed under Personal Items the following:

"Examinees may bring snacks (e.g. hard candies, candy bars, gum) and non-alcoholic drinks, as long as having them does not disturb other examinees."

However, CASTLE omitted this item from the Agreement that was sent to us and confiscated any bottles of water, candies etc. during the exam. I think it is absurd that A.) They changed the agreement; and B.) We were forced to get up from our chair just to get a drink of water, thus taking time from what was already tight.

I don't know about the rest of you but all of those calculations make me thirsty!!


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 27, 2008)

carls88 said:


> While we're on the topic of the NCEES Candidate Agreement I thought I should share a little piece of info:
> I took the PE Exam in NYC-Brooklyn at Pratt Institute, which was administered by CASTLE. The NCEES Agreement that is available on the website and was attached to our test (which we signed on the cover) listed under Personal Items the following:
> 
> "Examinees may bring snacks (e.g. hard candies, candy bars, gum) and non-alcoholic drinks, as long as having them does not disturb other examinees."
> ...


Dont forget them interrupting your train of thought to make you sign the lil card with the water they confiscated from you.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 28, 2008)

Tim @ NCEES said:


> As a reminder, when you took the NCEES examination you signed an agreement that included the statement that you agreed you “will not reveal in whole or part any exam questions, answers, problems, or solutions to anyone during or after the exam, whether orally, in writing, or any internet chat rooms, or otherwise.” This agreement also stated that failure to comply with this could invalidate your exam results.
> I was just reviewing a borderline post from this website with my Manager of Compliance and Security when it was edited by the poster. Please do not share exam content - we do not wish to invalidate your results.


Tim... for those that aren't lawyers, might you give some example of allowed vs. unallowed discussion? For example, can one write "I was surprised at the large number of energy continuity problems"?

EDIT: Note the example question is fictional!


----------



## tymr (Oct 28, 2008)

Check out the CERM 10, page xxxiv, Should You Talk To Other Examinees After The Exam?, second paragraph,

"Since everyone who took the exam has seen it, you will not be violating your 'oath of silence' if you talk about the details with other examinees. It's difficult not to ask how someone else approached a question that had you completely stumped. However, keep in mind that it is very disquieting to think you answered a question correctly, only to have someone tell you where you went wrong."

I'm not sure if this advice is also printed in the CERM 11, but it sounds like a violation to the agreement to me. I had to read it twice just to make sure I was reading it correctly.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Tim - you know where to find us if you see something fishy. We're trying to keep an eye on things here, but its tough when your boss wants that report done pronto!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Oct 28, 2008)

tymr said:


> Check out the CERM 10, page xxxiv, Should You Talk To Other Examinees After The Exam?, second paragraph,"Since everyone who took the exam has seen it, you will not be violating your 'oath of silence' if you talk about the details with other examinees. It's difficult not to ask how someone else approached a question that had you completely stumped. However, keep in mind that it is very disquieting to think you answered a question correctly, only to have someone tell you where you went wrong."
> 
> I'm not sure if this advice is also printed in the CERM 11, but it sounds like a violation to the agreement to me. I had to read it twice just to make sure I was reading it correctly.


We were told when we took the exam that we could only discuss the exam with people who were in the same exam as we were. I had a friend who also took the April 08 civil construction exam, and we only discussed general concepts afterwards just to be safe.

The key is that I only saw the April 08 PE civil (construction depth) exam. I have not seen the October 08 or any exam prior. You also have to consider that posting here makes it available to those who have not seen an exam at all and I think that is the biggest reason.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 28, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> Hey Tim - you know where to find us if you see something fishy. We're trying to keep an eye on things here, but its tough when your boss wants that report done pronto!


Like we are going to believe that you work VT.

Spammaster VT.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ Don't you mean "enforcer" VT?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 28, 2008)

uh, .................. yeah.

That's the ticket.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 29, 2008)

> Like we are going to believe that you work VT.
> Spammaster VT.


You're right. I don't work. I get paid by the word here.

Actually, I'm assessing the infrastructure of a 150 acre hospital campus. I'll be in the field again the next 2 days. Mildly boring, but good Chinese food down the street from the site, which is what really matters.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 29, 2008)

GENERAL TSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yes!


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 29, 2008)

When I took the exam, they forced us out of the room ASAP after the exam was over--saying we were not allowed to talk to anyone about the exam and they wanted us out of the room to discourage us from talking to each other.


----------

